# Sniffles



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So, I'm a new hedgie owner. Lil 7 week old Brillo came home this week. I've been very diligent about keeping his cage around 75 degrees. I've been using CareFresh bedding- but I think that has been irritating his lil nose. So, I changed his bedding to fleece liners today. 

Which is my question...Brillo has been eating, drinking, and extremely active in the last few days. He has had normal poops and has been urinating appropriately. However, he has a little bit of a runny nose and sneezes occasionally. The discharge from his nose is clear and is not crusting over. Is it possible that he has a URI or is he just excited?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Well carefresh is really dusty so that could be causing it. I'm no expert but maybe wait a day or two and see if it clears up with the lack of carefresh. 
I'm sure someone will come along with a more detailed answer but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's good you switched him to fleece. How frequently does he sneeze and what is he doing when he sneezes? Sometimes being in a new home can cause a few random sneezes and it also may be because of the carefresh. 

Watch to see if his sneezing increases in frequency, he slows up on eating and activity or he has coloured mucous. With the switch to liners the sneezing may go away. 

As always, a vet visit a week or two after hedgie comes home is always a good idea to let the vet meet you and the hedgehog. If you feel his symptoms are progressing, then a vet visit is needed.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Update:

So lil Brillo had his first visit to the vet. The nurse and vet said he was a very good boy...unfortunately he did have a URI. I gave him 24hrs with the fleece and I did not see any change in regards to the sneezing- and the discharge was just beginning to plug his lil nose. 

The vet prescribed him amoxycillin 1.5mL twice a day for 7-10 days. He seems to take the medicine well. We will see how he feels in the next couple of days! Poor lil hedgie!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor baby! Give him lots of love <3


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Poor thing. So glad you took care of it right away.  I bet he's glad too.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad the little one is on the road to recovery!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

*Update: Sniffles*

So, lil Brillo has been on antibiotics for a week now...and he still has a clear discharge coming from his nose and sneezes. We've made an appointment with a vet (who has experience with hedgies).

He's been eating and drinking a lot better and his nose hasn't been so gunky...but I still think he should get checked out again- since the sneezing and discharge hasn't stopped. Anyone have any tips regarding what I should ask or what kind of meds are typically prescribed for a URI?

PS: Brillo is quilling now too! He's such a cute little grump!


----------

